# Being atheist and wanting to seek God again



## Sidon's fleshlight (Jul 3, 2019)

Are any of you on here religious. I feel like I lost all hope with humanity and need to seek some sort of higher power for help. Any sort of suggestions on what to do?


----------



## LD 3187 (Jul 3, 2019)

I'd recommend reading this blog, it's very insightful about the type of media you seem to consume. It also has some very good arguments about loli's being ok:





						The Musings Of The Consensus
					






					gethn7.blogspot.com


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 3, 2019)

Buddhism looks pretty cool since it doesn't necessarily ask you to believe outlandish and irrational things for it to work. Really though the search for a "higher power" just seems like a pointless endeavor to me. How would its existence make your life tangibly better even if you did find it? How would you know when you found it? Its fine to seek some kind of inspired awakening of faith but I would advise against seeking some kind of savior to make you feel whole, that tends to end poorly for people.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 3, 2019)

Let us know when you find him


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 3, 2019)

I mean I would recommend reading and learning about other religions and philosophies and try to find out what you think is the truth.

I don't know, maybe @Exigent Circumcisions will have some reading material for you.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 3, 2019)

Sidon's fleshlight said:


> Are any of you on here religious. I feel like I lost all hope with humanity and need to seek some sort of higher power for help. Any sort of suggestions on what to do?



I'm not going to talk about myself on this subject, but I find that whenever people feel they need something new, whether it's religion or excercise or whatever, the best way to approach it is to decide to go and check out three places where you could possibly do that.

Most places are pretty welcoming to new people and I think that we know pretty quickly if a place is good for us or not. If you decide now to check out 3 places in the coming month and you commit yourself to that choice, then you'll have made a huge step forward into ridding yourself of hopelessness. Even if the groups/churches you go to are not right for you, then you know not to seek it there. Then you should try to identify why they aren't the right places and what the right place would have.

Honestly to find answers you have to look and get out of your comfort zone. They may not always be the answers you were hoping for, but they are always answers that help you forward.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 3, 2019)

Losing faith in humanity, then asking for a religion to solve your mindset, is not a good idea, a lot of the time. Spirituality? That’s different, and in my humble opinion, a lot healthier.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 3, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> I mean I would recommend reading and learning about other religions and philosophies and try to find out what you think is the truth.
> 
> I don't know, maybe @Exigent Circumcisions will have some reading material for you.


A Critique of Religion and Philosophy by Walter Kaufmann
Moses Maimonedes (sic?), just look it up.
The Jews and Their Lies by Martin Luther
The Bible.

A Critique of Religion and Philosophy is a good study in comparative religion so you can kill two birds at once with that one, unfortunately I can't find it in ebook so I just got a replacement for my tattered old one off of amazon for $25, well worth it.

The Jews and Their Lies is a bit edgiboi to recommend but does have some interesting points about Christianity.

Also, I'm not averse to shooting the shit via PM.


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Jul 3, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Losing faith in humanity, then asking for a religion to solve your mindset, is not a good idea, a lot of the time. Spirituality? That’s different, and in my humble opinion, a lot healthier.


Yeah certainly true on that part. I'm honestly just lost in terms of finding myself. I guess you could help me on the terms of Spirituality.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jul 3, 2019)

Just invent a God in your head and let it guide you. It's pretty cool. Mine is a pretty girl who gets mad when I stare at the computer too much.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 3, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I'm not going to talk about myself on this subject, but I find that whenever people feel they need something new, whether it's religion or excercise or whatever, the best way to approach it is to decide to go and check out three places where you could possibly do that.
> 
> Most places are pretty welcoming to new people and I think that we know pretty quickly if a place is good for us or not. If you decide now to check out 3 places in the coming month and you commit yourself to that choice, then you'll have made a huge step forward into ridding yourself of hopelessness. Even if the groups/churches you go to are not right for you, then you know not to seek it there. Then you should try to identify why they aren't the right places and what the right place would have.
> 
> Honestly to find answers you have to look and get out of your comfort zone. They may not always be the answers you were hoping for, but they are always answers that help you forward.


Why would you quote the OP? If you reply to a thread it's obvious you're replying to the OP. There's literally no point in quoting the OP.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 3, 2019)

Never been an atheist and never really tried to convert anyone so this is all basic suggestions I guess:
Read religious texts and books about religion. 
Otherwise, if you don't mind human interaction and care about the ceremonial aspects, go to your local church and talk to the priest/preacher/pastor and the people out there. You might encounter someone who was like you at some point and they could guide you more personally (and you'll make a friend too so that's nice).


----------



## QT 219 (Jul 3, 2019)

Sidon's fleshlight said:


> Yeah certainly true on that part. I'm honestly just lost in terms of finding myself. I guess you could help me on the terms of Spirituality.



1. Ignore everyone with an agenda. This includes staunch atheists and religious dogmatics alike.
2. Ask yourself basic questions you honestly want to know the answer to.
3. Allow yourself to search with an open mind. (This would include prayer and asking for help.)
And the most important part:
4. Do research as an academic.

Allow religious publications to defend themselves to you, not the other way around. You'll soon find what holds water and what doesn't. You'll get a lot of push back from people who will either mock you, ignore you or ridicule you. Ignore them.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Let us know when you find him


Turns out he was behind the couch the whole time

OP - Merely by wanting to know God you've taken the first step. Nas had a line - "Take one step toward him, he takes 2 toward you", the point being that coming to know God is about coming to Know Thyself.
I know faith is an easy thing to make fun of, ha ha man in the sky & all that, but at the end of the day being right with God doesn't need to be anything more than the ultimate life hack. It's a hack to beat the existential anxiety back & enjoy it all. Why not have a better time of things, you know? Keep in mind that traditional conceptions of God were defined by the aesthetics, technology & culture of the day. OF COURSE a violent medieval society would come up with angels, gargoyles, damnation & smiting. Cathedrals make more sense when you know they were the largest and most ornate buildings of their day by far - they were designed to be object lessons in humility, among other things. Fire & Brimstone, all that noise? That's people living in a certain kind of world and trying to make sense of it through aesthetic expressions. Your conception of God doesn't need to be like that.

Faith is not for everybody, but for me it boils down to knowing, in the back of my mind somewhere, that everything is gonna be ok. Is that worth believing in shit you can't prove? Well, ask yourself - Would you rather be happy, or would you rather be right?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 3, 2019)

I mean, while atheism is the rational way to go and all if you really want to believe in some higher power, at least pick someone badass, like Zeus or some cool pagan god. Christian god is a lame ass boomer moralfag.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 3, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> I mean, while atheism is the rational way to go and all if you really want to believe in some higher power, at least pick someone badass, like Zeus or some cool pagan god. Christian god is a lame ass boomer moralfag.



How about worshipping a historical figure?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 3, 2019)

Who would a god worship?
I venerate my priestesses but I digress





It is better to die for the Emperor than it is to live for yourself


----------



## QT 219 (Jul 3, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> I mean, while atheism is the rational way to go and all if you really want to believe in some higher power, at least pick someone badass, like Zeus or some cool pagan god. Christian god is a lame ass boomer moralfag.



Barring the logic of a shitpost, you actually chose a sister-fucking, crybaby, serial rapist, animal fucker over the dude who healed the sick, fed the hungry, gave to the poor and died for the sins of Humanity _*for free.*_


----------



## Ashy the Angel (Jul 3, 2019)

So THIS is how conservative tradcath Deus Vult LARPers are created


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 3, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> So THIS is how conservative tradcath Deus Vult LARPers are created


You're just upset because YOUR imaginary friends refuse to talk to you at all anymore


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, I'd start with the core beliefs of the major world religions and see if any of them make sense. For Muslims, it's the Koran. For Christians, it's Jesus. Etc. I would also try asking God what it's all about and see if that goes anywhere. It seems basic, but that's what I'd do.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, that's kind of hard. What I would do, if you don't believe in a higher power, is take various philosophies and lessons and ideas from different schools of thought and learn from each. It's kind of what I do, and it works so far. The Bible, Buddhist teachings, The Taoteching, stuff like that. Good ideas and good lessons, but you can kind of pick and choose those you think are helpful and disregard the more radical ones if you want.
But, I have heard it said that "God" doesn't need to be a deity. This sounds strange, but let me try to explain. "God" can be anything that gives you meaning and something to hold yourself to. Something to give you direction in life and something that brings you peace of mind. This was from an alcoholic, so take it as you will. A goal, a cause, an ideology that isn't inherently religious, any of those could provide a path for you to follow.
I guess it depends what you want from faith. And it really is different for everyone. I know hardcore Christians who don't like the church and believe that God is meant to be more personal, or ones who think that the Bible passages most worth reading are the ones in red, for example.
I don't know if that helps or even makes sense, but that's my two cents.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 3, 2019)

@Sidon's fleshlight I've been in your shoes before, trust me.

I used to be an atheist in high school, I never went full fedora but growing up in a rural and mostly Evangelical area, I felt like Christianity wasn't for me. But over time, I felt cynical and empty and lost.

So I turned to religion and did research on several different religions, and eventually found peace after rekindling my spirituality and finding religion. 

If you live near a church, talk to the local priest or pastor and get an understanding on what they are about. Look around and do research, see what feels right and speaks to you. Same goes for any other religion, whether it be a Buddhist temple or a Jewish synagogue, or even Neopagan groups (though if you are getting into a group that is Wicca or Norse Heathenry, be careful and watch out for SJW's/Radfems in the former and White Nationalists in the latter)


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm right there with you, but I don't think one can lose one's faith and ever be in a position to find it again. At this point the general scale of the universe and its unknowable vastness is the best hope I have for some "thing" to be behind it all, but as to what it all means my mind instantly goes negative at the thought. Maybe this is purgatory, no one knows for sure, but it isn't something we were ever meant to try and grasp


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 3, 2019)

I'd seriously settle for a no-shit unmistakable revelation.  I get that, I'll start asking God or whoever "Ok, what's the plan?"

Lo and behold, no such thing yet.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jul 3, 2019)

Like everyone else said, if you want to learn about a religion, go to the adherents of that religion and learn what they learn.

I also recommend that if the religion is really old, learn from its earliest texts. 

Also, if you came from a religious tradition, consider coming back and follow the above advice. All this is what made me become Catholic.


----------



## adorable bitch (Jul 3, 2019)

Go to a nice church. I used to go with my parents to church, regardless of my belief. Even if you can't find yourself believing in god, the community is nice and fairly comforting. (Well, that sort of depends. Maybe the ones that don't diddle kids.)


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jul 3, 2019)

there are various ways to be a stupid brainless fuck but also not have to believe in a god, have you tried communism or socialism?


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Jul 3, 2019)

It really depends on how you became an atheist as to whether or not you can seek god again, in my opinion.

Seeking out a higher power can be hard if you believe/have been taught there isn't one, or that there's no evidence supporting one. If you were born an atheist, and never really did much research/cared about faith, it's gonna be a lot easier to find god as you have no preconceptions about faith or a higher power.

The easiest way to find faith (this is coming from an atheist) is to look through different denominations/sects of religion and find which one you can identify with best. Their beliefs, their community, etc. are all important if you want to be truly involved and regain faith in a higher power, I would think- but I would give some explicit thought to community. Based on what you've said in the OP, I think Unitarian Univeralism could be a good great fit. My grandparents became involved in Unitarian Univeralism after 9/11 because they wanted the warmth of a community and hoped to find some form of spiritual strength without the somewhat strict code most religions abide by. 

This seems to be a pretty decent resource for Christian denominations, if you need one.. Best of luck if you're soul searching, it can be tough.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 3, 2019)

Also something else I didn't point out. Even if we do take on faith that there is a higher power, why presume on its benevolent, patronizing outlook on humanity? You don't like humanity and you're actually human, what makes you think a being who sees us the same way I see viruses and bacteria would be any more charitable? That's also assuming that said higher power doesn't have other more interesting things to concern itself with beside your mundane and very brief blink of existence.

Not to be a bummer but don't you think the very notion such a power would even take interest or notice of you or me or anyone really to be fundamentally egotistical?


----------



## JosephStalin (Jul 4, 2019)

I would say relax, open your mind and your heart, and ask God to join you in your life.  Trust that God is out there and is looking out for you.  Have an attitude of gratitude.  Find something every day for which to be grateful to God.

I am spiritual instead of religious.  In my opinion,  all religions are man-made constructs seeking to intersperse themselves and their constraints/restraints on life between people and God.   Have attended various churches in my time, never saw one that wasn't a two-tier (at a minimum) society.  You have the minister/pastor/priest/rabbi/imam/whatever's favorites, known as the "chosen few", and everyone else, known as the "great unwashed".    That shit simply doesn't make it with me.

Far as "holy books" go, all such books were written by people, not by God.  Some of these books make interesting reading, some don't.  I have looked through the Bible.  Outside of the Proverbs, I find all the stories of people in the Middle East doing various things two thousand years or so ago incredibly boring and utterly irrelevant to me.

Your mileage may vary, and that's fine.  Whatever works. 

If you seek a moral compass in life, use common sense and trust your gut.  I'm sure you know the difference between right and wrong.  Anyone who says they don't is bullshitting.  If something doesn't feel right to you, it isn't right.  Believe it was Abraham Lincoln who said, "When I do good, I feel good.  When I do bad, I feel bad."  Sure does make a lot of sense.


----------



## Unog (Jul 4, 2019)

I'd say that perhaps turning to religion first isn't exactly the best idea. If you're an atheist who came from a religious background, it's kind of like getting back together with your ex. There's a reason you broke up in the first place.

If you're not that kind of person, I'd still say that maybe it's best that you don't jump into religion with both feet. Take a bit to feel out whether or not you're ready for that kind of perspective shift, and what exactly is making you want to make such a radical change in the first place.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 4, 2019)

Better get started right away OP. God left a long time ago and he's got a big fucking head start on you.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 4, 2019)

If you're interested in getting back into the fold, the best way I can recommend would be to visit a church. Do a little research, shop around and see what each church's tenets are, what they emphasize as believers and see what best aligns with how you think. If you can, spend time discussing with a church leader your doubts. If they're good, they won't push you into it but might be able to give advice about it.

It isn't unheard of for an atheist to become religious, or vice versa. Even if you decide religion isn't for you, you will have gained knowledge on a fascinating subject.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 4, 2019)

One of my favorite painting depictions of Jesus is when he's knocking on the door.




Take notice of how none of the doors have an outside doorknob. Jesus doesn't barge into your house and parks himself in your favorite chair, he waits for an answer, waits to see if whoever's inside invites him in.

Symbolically, someone's been knocking at your door, and you've decided to acknowledge them with a "Who is it?" after who-knows how many times they've been knocking. It's up to you to decide how to carry on that conversation, and if you want to invite this person in. It's all about asking the questions to seek out the answers and being open to what comes your way.

"But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him." - Hebrews 11:6


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 4, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> I would say relax, open your mind and your heart, and ask God to join you in your life.  Trust that God is out there and is looking out for you.  Have an attitude of gratitude.  Find something every day for which to be grateful to God.
> 
> I am spiritual instead of religious.  In my opinion,  all religions are man-made constructs seeking to intersperse themselves and their constraints/restraints on life between people and God.   Have attended various churches in my time, never saw one that wasn't a two-tier (at a minimum) society.  You have the minister/pastor/priest/rabbi/imam/whatever's favorites, known as the "chosen few", and everyone else, known as the "great unwashed".    That shit simply doesn't make it with me.
> 
> ...



Morality is the salve if the weak. Do you know what feels good? Punishing the enemies of the High Priestess feels good.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 4, 2019)

There are no nations. There are no peoples. There are no Russians. There are no Arabs. There are no third worlds. There is no West. There is only one holistic system of systems, one vast and immane, interwoven, interacting, multivariate, multinational dominion of dollars. Petro-dollars, electro-dollars, multi-dollars, reichmarks, rins, rubles, pounds, and shekels. It is the international system of currency which determines the totality of life on this planet. That is the natural order of things today. That is the atomic and subatomic and galactic structure of things today! There is no America. There is no democracy. There is only IBM, and ITT, and AT&T, and DuPont, Dow, Union Carbide, and Exxon. Those are the nations of the world today. What do you think the Russians talk about in their councils of state, Karl Marx? They get out their linear programming charts, statistical decision theories, minimax solutions, and compute the price-cost probabilities of their transactions and investments, just like we do. We no longer live in a world of nations and ideologies. The world is a college of corporations, inexorably determined by the immutable bylaws of business. The world is a business. It has been since man crawled out of the slime. And our children will live to see that... perfect world... in which there's no war or famine, oppression or brutality. One vast and ecumenical holding company, for whom all men will work to serve a common profit, in which all men will hold a share of stock. All necessities provided, all anxieties tranquilized, all boredom amused. That is the higher power; that is the face of God.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jul 4, 2019)

I'd recommend Eve Keneian. She's an adult covert to Orthodoxy, and a philosophy wonk, so she's much more accessible (IMO) than most, given that most people receive their religions during childhood.

That said, an important piece of advice is don't try to force it. You can't make yourself believe, any more than you can make yourself love or hope. The heart has reasons of which reason knows nothing (H/T Blaise Pascal) so trying to create a relationship with God when there's nothing there is as fruitless as it would be in all other contexts.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jul 4, 2019)

Personally, I've been a lifelong atheist and I'm kinda envious of people that believe in God. The chick in Dogma talks about it really well. How nice it must be to feel like you have someone watching over you. But I just can't bring myself to believe in anything.



Gustav Schuchardt said:


> How about worshipping a historical figure?
> 
> View attachment 826413
> 
> View attachment 826421


Your Terminator Nazi meme really triggers me...as a James Cameron fan. Fuck Terminator 3 and onwards with a box of rakes.


Kari Kamiya said:


> One of my favorite painting depictions of Jesus is when he's knocking on the door.
> View attachment 826868
> Take notice of how none of the doors have an outside doorknob. Jesus doesn't barge into your house and parks himself in your favorite chair, he waits for an answer, waits to see if whoever's inside invites him in.
> 
> ...



It's nice that both Jesus and Dracula have enough manners to not come into your house uninvited.


----------



## MW 590 (Jul 4, 2019)

@Sidon's fleshlight You should become Catholic as it is validated by the most evidence. 

Here is how you can narrow it down to Catholicism.

Christianity and Islam are the only religions that believe that non believers get punished with eternal hellfire so the first step is to narrow it down to those religions as your safest bet. 

Next, compare the evidence of Christianity vs Islam and you will find that Islam plagiarized many things from Christianity and the fact that Christianity spread quickly but peacefully while Islam spread by the sword which indicates that people converted to Christianity willingly based on evidence. Christianity prevailed in spite of facing persecution, and if Jesus was not the resurrected son of God, why would the Apostles be willing to die for a lie.

Then consider the evidence for which denomination of Christianity is the true church and you will see that Catholicism has the most evidence. It has the most documented miracles, visits from angels and saints, and apparitions of the Virgin Mary.


----------



## Asahi (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 4, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> Christianity spread quickly but peacefully while Islam spread by the sword



I think guys like Gratian and Theodosius would like to have a word with you about that.

The main reason why Christianity (Catholicism in particular) became so widespread in Europe and supplanted paganism is because after the Edict of Milan, the Roman government began increasingly punitive towards Hellenic pagans (with Emperor Julian being a major exception), often in violent ways, with Theodosius declaring Catholic Christianity to be the sole religion of the Empire and purging any remaining pagans of any social standing in the Empire.

Again, this is not an attack on Catholicism or Christianity, it's just history.

Conversely, the rise of Christianity has also helped Europe greatly, as the monasteries often provided essential services for the civilian populations of Europe once the Roman government collapsed completely, and the Catholic Church was a major advocate of science and the arts, with the Celtic monks in Ireland and Scotland in particular going above and beyond in preserving ancient Greek and Roman texts (although the Byzantines and later, the Arabs, had more preserved knowledge just because those regions were more politically and economically stable at the time)

However, you are correct that the Celtic and Germanic peoples in Northern Europe and the Slavic peoples in Eastern Europe converted peacefully.

Essentially, the royalty and nobility in Northern Europe and Eastern Europe were converted to Christianity and it became associated with the upper classes and social mobility, and eventually trickled down to the peasantry by the Early Middle Ages.


----------



## MW 590 (Jul 4, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I think guys like Gracchus and Theodosius would like to have a word with you about that.
> 
> The main reason why Christianity (Catholicism in particular) became so widespread in Europe and supplanted paganism is because after the Edict of Milan, the Roman government began increasingly punitive towards Hellenic pagans (with Emperor Julian being a major exception), often in violent ways, with Theodosius declaring Catholic Christianity to be the sole religion of the Empire and purging any remaining pagans of any social standing in the Empire.
> 
> ...


But even before the Edict of Milan, Christians were a large minority. By the time of Nero, there were already Christians in Rome who were persecuted under him. Later Emperor Diocletian launched an empire-wide persecution.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 4, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> But even before the Edict of Milan, Christians were a large minority. By the time of Nero, there were already Christians in Rome who were persecuted under him. Later Emperor Diocletian launched an empire-wide persecution.



True, but Christianity in Rome was often associated with criminals and the underclass before Constantine I and the Edict of Milan, which combined with its Jewish roots, helped contribute to the persecution of Christianity by the Roman government. 

Before 313 AD, Christianity was often condemned by Romans as a religion of slaves, criminals, whores, and foreigners (mainly because the idea of an eternal reward in Heaven gave these low-status people hope) and as much as SJW's and radfems love to condemn Christianity for "muh patriarchy" forget that early Christianity was very popular among women of the lower social classes and was mostly comprised of female followers prior to the Edict of Milan.

The Edict of Milan legalizing Christianity and the various councils like Nicea and Chalcedon providing organization, codification, and legitimacy to Christianity and helped it spread across Europe, which is why the Northern European and Eastern European aristocracy liked Christianity and responded well to the efforts of priests and missionaries.


----------



## MW 590 (Jul 4, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> True, but Christianity in Rome was often associated with criminals and the underclass before Constantine I and the Edict of Milan, which combined with its Jewish roots, helped contribute to the persecution of Christianity by the Roman government.
> 
> Before 313 AD, Christianity was often condemned by Romans as a religion of slaves, criminals, whores, and foreigners (mainly because the idea of an eternal reward in Heaven gave these low-status people hope) and as much as SJW's and radfems love to condemn Christianity for "muh patriarchy" forget that early Christianity was very popular among women of the lower social classes and was mostly comprised of female followers prior to the Edict of Milan.
> 
> The Edict of Milan legalizing Christianity and the various councils like Nicea and Chalcedon providing organization, codification, and legitimacy to Christianity and helped it spread across Europe, which is why the Northern European and Eastern European aristocracy liked Christianity and responded well to the efforts of priests and missionaries.


Good point. However, the fact that the early Christian Jews spread their religion to low-status gentiles leads to another question that is evidence for Christianity being true. 

If Jesus was not the messiah who established a new covenant, why would the early Christian Jews want to include Gentiles into their religion if they were raised thinking that they were the chosen people?


----------



## Autocrat (Jul 4, 2019)

Blue pill: the thread


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dont look outside to institutions and academics for your answer. Such is the recourse of the lazy and the insecure. If you want purpose and perspective, look first to yourself and focus on that. The key to understand anything spiritual is to understand yourself and to look honestly at all your evil and good. Look at the good and evil around you, relate it to yourself and listen first to you and then beyond. Never the other way around.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 4, 2019)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Dont look outside to institutions and academics for your answer. Such is the recourse of the lazy and the insecure. If you want purpose and perspective, look first to yourself and focus on that. The key to understand anything spiritual is to understand yourself and to look honestly at all your evil and good. Look at the good and evil around you, relate it to yourself and listen first to you and then beyond. Never the other way around.


I wanna agree with this post but seeing it already agreed with by @Hellbound Hellhound in this thread of all places gives me pause


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 4, 2019)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Dont look outside to institutions and academics for your answer. Such is the recourse of the lazy and the insecure. If you want purpose and perspective, look first to yourself and focus on that. The key to understand anything spiritual is to understand yourself and to look honestly at all your evil and good. Look at the good and evil around you, relate it to yourself and listen first to you and then beyond. Never the other way around.



I was about to say something along these lines, although I would like to offer the caveat that this sort of spiritual introspection can also sometimes be taken too far. One of the major disagreements I have with Buddhism concerns the way that it disconnects people from important aspects of their lives by encouraging them to regress into constant meditation, and I would argue that the meaning this offers people is just as illusory as the one offered by monotheism. Both approaches placate people as a substitute for true meaning and happiness.

I would say that the best approach is to have a healthy balance between the internal and the external. On the one hand, it is important to form an emotional connection to something greater than yourself (even if it is only material), but on the other, it is also important to introspect and not lose touch with your own identity and conscience in the process.



ProgKing of the North said:


> I wanna agree with this post but seeing it already agreed with by @Hellbound Hellhound in this thread of all places gives me pause



Why would that give you pause? Are you trying to say that I have ever been wrong on the internet?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 4, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> Barring the logic of a shitpost, you actually chose a sister-fucking, crybaby, serial rapist, animal fucker over the dude who healed the sick, fed the hungry, gave to the poor and died for the sins of Humanity _*for free.*_



What do I say. A lolcow god is probably the most entertaining god.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 4, 2019)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Why would that give you pause? Are you trying to say that I have ever been wrong on the internet?


Oh, of course you're correct, but you're also quite literally a hellbound hellhound, taking your advice won't bring anyone closer to God!


----------



## Thought precriminal (Jul 4, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> So THIS is how conservative tradcath Deus Vult LARPers are created


Impossible, E. Michael Jones hasn't been mentioned even once in this thread...



adorable bitch said:


> Go to a nice church. I used to go with my parents to church, regardless of my belief. Even if you can't find yourself believing in god, the community is nice and fairly comforting. (Well, that sort of depends. Maybe the ones that don't diddle kids.)


My church (that I barely ever attend) is filled with Negroes so this doesn't always apply.

Here's a funny post by le genius Chris Langan about how atheism is a logical contradiction. Make of it what you will:


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 4, 2019)

Thought precriminal said:


> Here's a funny post by le genius Chris Langan about how atheism is a logical contradiction. Make of it what you will:
> View attachment 827582


Yeah that kind of thing just begs for some smartass to show up in the comments and ask Chris if God can create a wall that He himself can't jump over, just to shitpost him out of the metaphysical room.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 4, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> It's nice that both Jesus and Dracula have enough manners to not come into your house uninvited.



If you want Jesus to leave then just lock your liquor cabinet. Keep an eye on your faucets too, the water to wine trick is hella fast and doesn't make any noise.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 4, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> If you want Jesus to leave then just lock your liquor cabinet. Keep an eye on your faucets too, the water to wine trick is hella fast and doesn't make any noise.





Time to dust these fuckers off I guess.  Anything for a joke.


----------



## I-chi (Jul 4, 2019)

It becomes a lot easier to reconcile religious beliefs or spirituality when you divorce yourself from its mainstream, collectivist face. Not that it isn't an uplifting and hopeful experience for genuinely good people to try to come together and share a support structure with one another; but too often will you find the earthly hierarchy is just an unnecessary middleman between you and what you personally believe in.

This isn't limited to Judeo Christianity either, even though the idea of individualized worship ( to spite religious authority ) was attributed to Christ.


----------



## ni- (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm a devout Christian but I was an Atheist my whole life before that, and currently I'm just a catechuman. Aquinas' cosmological arguments resonated with me particularly his take on good and evil, with the greatest, realest good being God, and the greatest evil its antithesis or absence. Personally I'm involved in the real life tradcaths (not the internet deus vult retards) and go to latin mass at my SSPX church whenever I can, I find that the traditional Catholics are some of the nicest people I've ever met and would recommend going just to meet people like that, from a completely secular standpoint.


----------



## ni- (Jul 4, 2019)

Here's a collection of my favourite depictions of hell, hope you enjoy the art


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 4, 2019)

It depends on what kind of "Atheist" you were before.

If you were raised as a "none" (that is, religion was just something that never came up) you might find it relatively easy to join a faith from a direct social encounter. Many religious organizations employ a range of techniques and tools ranging from "Love Bombing" to make strangers feel overwhelmed with positive attention (yes, this is an actual term taught in some seminaries as well as cult deprogramming) as well as art to encourage numinous experiences that will help you slide neatly into a religious life.

If you've become an Atheist later in life via study of the doctrine itself, however; I wouldn't say it's impossible but doing that is rather like opening Pandora's box. Once you know how the cogs all work inside the magic doesn't really have the same impact anymore. A well trained choir building up to the most tense and dramatic moment on Good Friday was once a hair raising experience for me, but now I know the music theory and what to do to make a congregations hair stand on end it's not really anything anymore.

If you are determined to become religious, one thing they all have in common is that Orthopraxy leads to Orthodoxy. Very few religious people thrive in isolation, and never initially. A religious community that encourages you to believe, and following all the rituals such as attending services/the call to prayer etc all slowly reinforce doctrine and a certain state of mind.

Religion isn't purely a mental exercise, the physical and social side is perhaps even more important than the mental/belief side for long term maintenance and consistency.

It sounds like the old "He wasn't ever really a Christian" I know, but "Nones" ("I wasn't/am not committed to a religion and haven't necessarily considered if the supernatural exists) and "Atheists" ("I think theists are full of shit") are not the same thing.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 4, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> It sounds like the old "He wasn't ever really a Christian" I know, but "Nones" ("I wasn't/am not committed to a religion and haven't necessarily considered if the supernatural exists) and "Atheists" ("I think theists are full of shit") are not the same thing.



This is, for me, an interesting conundrum because I was the former when young with an occasional church experience at extended family's insistence and I'm closer to the latter now.  I don't necessarily think all theists are flat-out 100 percent wrong, but I don't understand what it is they're seeing, feeling, etc.  I can't reconcile a number of things about a number of religions in my head, and every answer I come up with that leaves me feeling satisfied on a logical front falls short of every theist's expectations and experiences.  I refuse to subsume my self and my thoughts to a collective of believers - it must stand alone in my mind and heart and make some kind of sense or I want nothing to do with it.  I wish them all the best, and I envy them in a fashion, but I will not leave my mind unsatisfied just to make my heart happy.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 4, 2019)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I was about to say something along these lines, although I would like to offer the caveat that this sort of spiritual introspection can also sometimes be taken too far. One of the major disagreements I have with Buddhism concerns the way that it disconnects people from important aspects of their lives by encouraging them to regress into constant meditation, and I would argue that the meaning this offers people is just as illusory as the one offered by monotheism. Both approaches placate people as a substitute for true meaning and happiness.
> 
> I would say that the best approach is to have a healthy balance between the internal and the external. On the one hand, it is important to form an emotional connection to something greater than yourself (even if it is only material), but on the other, it is also important to introspect and not lose touch with your own identity and conscience in the process.
> 
> ...


But again, as with the higher power talk, just what is "True happiness" and how can anyone say when they've "Truly" found it? Perhaps we'll never be happy and to actively seek happiness is what in fact makes you unhappy to begin with, that longing for something illusory, ill defined and forever just out of reach.

Maybe it is his desire for something that does not and never has existed that causes him to suffer? His unwillingness to accept the world for what it is, in all its glorious senseless absurdity? Not every question has an answer, not every debt is paid for. Such is life. Some would even argue its what makes life worth living, having horrible awful experiences to juxtapose the good ones are what make the good ones so precious and dear to us.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 4, 2019)

ni- said:


>



Wait if he has a mouth in his stomach where do the dudes he eats with his headmouth go? 

Also this picture is metal as fuck


----------



## ni- (Jul 4, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Wait if he has a mouth in his stomach where do the dudes he eats with his headmouth go?
> 
> Also this picture is metal as fuck


All hell images look like they'd be great 90's era metal album covers 
here's a few more for ya


----------



## Hoopla (Jul 5, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> Barring the logic of a shitpost, you actually chose a sister-fucking, crybaby, serial rapist, animal fucker over the dude who healed the sick, fed the hungry, gave to the poor and died for the sins of Humanity _*for free.*_



Second one sounds like a fucking faggot


----------



## Doctor D (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello! I have found that I cannot describe my spiritual beliefs well enough. Luckily I have a book that shares my beliefs. I would like to share it with all of you, if you are willing to read. Remember to read between the lines: words are just vessels to convey meaning. Hope you get something out of this book.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 5, 2019)

Are @Jacob Harrison threads getting to you? You can always be one of his "secret agents."


----------



## MW 590 (Jul 5, 2019)

ni- said:


> I'm a devout Christian but I was an Atheist my whole life before that, and currently I'm just a catechuman. Aquinas' cosmological arguments resonated with me particularly his take on good and evil, with the greatest, realest good being God, and the greatest evil its antithesis or absence. Personally I'm involved in the real life tradcaths (not the internet deus vult exceptional individuals) and go to latin mass at my SSPX church whenever I can, I find that the traditional Catholics are some of the nicest people I've ever met and would recommend going just to meet people like that, from a completely secular standpoint.


You should go to a Priestly Fraternity of St. Peter Latin Mass not a SSPX one. I am a traditionalist Catholic but I know that the SSPX is in partial schism because Archbishop Lefebvre consecrated 4 bishops without papal approval violating canon law and was therefore excommunicated. In reaction many SSPX members left and established the Priestly Fraternity of St. Peter. While the excommunications of the 4 bishops were lifted in 2009, the Society is not in full communion.


----------



## ni- (Jul 6, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> You should go to a Priestly Fraternity of St. Peter Latin Mass not a SSPX one. I am a traditionalist Catholic but I know that the SSPX is in partial schism because Archbishop Lefebvre consecrated 4 bishops without papal approval violating canon law and was therefore excommunicated. In reaction many SSPX members left and established the Priestly Fraternity of St. Peter. While the excommunications of the 4 bishops were lifted in 2009, the Society is not in full communion.


I know they're canonically irregular but the schism is being mended and their services are valid according to the current pope. I still can't go to FSSP anyway because my city doesn't have them, just SSPX.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 6, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> @Sidon's fleshlight You should become Catholic as it is validated by the most evidence.
> 
> Here is how you can narrow it down to Catholicism.
> 
> ...



The Caliphates expanded rapidly but it actually took hundreds of years for the people to convert. "People of the book" were respected but Muslims were given special treatment.

Its literally the same system that Christianity used to spread under the Roman Empire. There is also numerous examples of Christianity being forced upon people -> Charlemagne and the Saxons, New World, etc. The Roman Empire itself actually had several civil wars between Pagans and Christians.

The largest Muslim countries were actually never conquered by the Caliphates (Indonesia, etc).

Both religions have been peaceful and violent.  The Wars of Religion were borderline genocidal and the height of the Umayyad Caliphate was a relatively tranquil time.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 8, 2019)

Uhh op... this is rather fallacious thinking, from my point of view.

You're unhappy with humanity for whatever reason, understandable. 

So why are you an atheist now? Just sort of by default? Are you sure you're an atheist, or are you more of one of those "mad at god" style atheists?  

But now you're saying "Lie to me about a good fantasy to distract me".  Why not play a video game or watch a movie if that's what you want? Why are you looking to adapt an entire belief system?

I'm a godless atheist heathen so make of that what you will...


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 8, 2019)

Read the bible, go back to church.  I'd suggest only a chapter a day, and many people prefer to start with the new testament since it's a little more relevant to day to day life.  For the church, try to find one you like.  It may not be the denomination you grew up with.  One thing I've always disagreed with most people on is that I think the bible reading is far more important than church attendance.  A priest, or pastor can spin the hell out of things by reading just select passages, but if you read it for yourself, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 8, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Read the bible, go back to church.  I'd suggest only a chapter a day, and many people prefer to start with the new testament since it's a little more relevant to day to day life.  For the church, try to find one you like.  It may not be the denomination you grew up with.  One thing I've always disagreed with most people on is that I think the bible reading is far more important than church attendance.  A priest, or pastor can spin the hell out of things by reading just select passages, but if you read it for yourself, you don't have to worry about that.


Honest question: how will reading the Bible help convince somebody the Bible is true? By that logic reading ANY book would convince somebody that what's in that book is true.

Obviously reading the Bible is the only way of understanding what's in the Bible, but how does that bring about the leap that what's in the book is the True and Honest Word of God?

Or, to phrase it another way, if I sat down with a Bible and a Quran, I'd probably come up with the impression that the Bible is a better guide to life between the two. But what would make me come away with the impression that the Bible is a true historical account while the Quran is a bunch of bullshit?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 8, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Honest question: how will reading the Bible help convince somebody the Bible is true? By that logic reading ANY book would convince somebody that what's in that book is true.
> 
> Obviously reading the Bible is the only way of understanding what's in the Bible, but how does that bring about the leap that what's in the book is the True and Honest Word of God?
> 
> Or, to phrase it another way, if I sat down with a Bible and a Quran, I'd probably come up with the impression that the Bible is a better guide to life between the two. But what would make me come away with the impression that the Bible is a true historical account while the Quran is a bunch of bullshit?


Honest question: how will reading this post help convince somebody that this post is true?  By that logic reading ANY post would convince somebody that what's in that post is true.

Obviously reading this post is the only way of understanding what's in this post, but how does that bring about the leap that what's in this post is the True, and Honest Word of posters.

tldr: You can't really ever honestly decide if you think an argument is true, or not, if you never bother to hear it.  

As to the Quran vs the Bible thing, I can understand people who might doubt the accuracy of both, but you have to really be an exceptional individual the believe in the Quran's historical accuracy, and not the Bible's accuracy.  Pretty much everything in the Quran was "because Mohammed said so," whereas in the bible, you do have many non-Christian sources corroborating many of the accounts.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 8, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Honest question: how will reading this post help convince somebody that this post is true?  By that logic reading ANY post would convince somebody that what's in that post is true.
> 
> Obviously reading this post is the only way of understanding what's in this post, but how does that bring about the leap that what's in this post is the True, and Honest Word of posters.
> 
> ...


The bible doesn't make a whole lot of arguments. It makes many assertions. Assertions can't convince you, just brainwash.  

A good post makes a good argument, and thus can prove more than just the fact that a thing was actually said.  

It's true you can't decide if an argument is true or false without hearing it, but I don't have to hear a bunch of unsupported assertions to tell you if they're unsupported assertions then I'm not going to just assume they're true.


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 8, 2019)

Repent and submit to the will of the one holy and Roman Catholic Church, the one sole source of salvation.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> The bible doesn't make a whole lot of arguments. It makes many assertions. Assertions can't convince you, just brainwash.
> 
> A good post makes a good argument, and thus can prove more than just the fact that a thing was actually said.
> 
> It's true you can't decide if an argument is true or false without hearing it, but I don't have to hear a bunch of unsupported assertions to tell you if they're unsupported assertions then I'm not going to just assume they're true.


I don't know where you're getting the idea that "it doesn't make a whole lot of arguments."  Most of the new testament is Jesus making arguments.  Maybe if you're talking about the old testament's rules, but even those typically have some degree of "why this is important" either directly explained, or exemplified at some point.  Outside of this, you're just making an assertion about the bible, likely either from second hand knowledge from people who agree with you, or tidbits you've seen posted before.


----------



## MW 590 (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Uhh op... this is rather fallacious thinking, from my point of view.
> 
> You're unhappy with humanity for whatever reason, understandable.
> 
> ...


What confuses me is that if you are a godless heathen, then why do you oppose the Democratic party, the party of secularism? The solution to stopping the SJW madness is for society to become Christian again.


----------



## idosometimes (Jul 8, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> Buddhism looks pretty cool since it doesn't necessarily ask you to believe outlandish and irrational things for it to work. Really though the search for a "higher power" just seems like a pointless endeavor to me. How would its existence make your life tangibly better even if you did find it? How would you know when you found it? Its fine to seek some kind of inspired awakening of faith but I would advise against seeking some kind of savior to make you feel whole, that tends to end poorly for people.


Buddhism is neat only because it understands that dumb whores who get raped got what was coming to them.  The idea behind karma is that you plant seed with your acts (intentions) and they eventually ripen into a fruit.  This maturation is called karmaphala or vipaka.  Christine Weston Chandler may be a selfless goddess who only does good in this life, but past life Christine must have been evil.  Why else would the car stop working on the way home from the pony place?  Justice served over different generations.  

Retributive karma is rarely mentioned in western flavors of Buddhism, but it is very common in the East.  This is why social justice types have a problem with karma.  It blames the victim instead of whitey.  Whitey has a good life, which Buddhism shows as evidence of good in past lives (though a truly good person would be born into a buddhist society).  Karma and karmaphala absolve whitey of the guilt he should be feeling over some black kid robbing a liquor store instead of going to school.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Jul 8, 2019)

You have every right to believe the world is turning towards a grizzly end. *THE MINOR SIGNS FOR THE END OF TIMES HAVE ALREADY TAKEN PLACE.*


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 9, 2019)

maaliktheprisonguard said:


> You have every right to believe the world is turning towards a grizzly end. *THE MINOR SIGNS FOR THE END OF TIMES HAVE ALREADY TAKEN PLACE.*


Hmm, are we that close to fusion power already?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 9, 2019)

maaliktheprisonguard said:


> You have every right to believe the world is turning towards a *grizzly end*.






OH SHIT IT'S A GRIZZLY, WE'RE FUCKED.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> What confuses me is that if you are a godless heathen, then why do you oppose the Democratic party, the party of secularism? The solution to stopping the SJW madness is for society to become Christian again.


My beliefs do not in any way revolve around christians or secularism.  I care as much about them, in terms of policy, as I do about scientologists, kabbalists, and satanists. As long as nobody is expressly breaking first amendment protections I don't give a shit.

Anyway, the democrats may lean more toward secularism than the republicans, but Barry Obams still had to pretend to be a devout churchgoer.

I find democrat policies to be mostly bad ideas that won't work, that's why I oppose them.  The fact that they agree with me more on some meaningless trivia doesn't matter. If the republicans start trying to pass bills saying health care is god's job now I probably will start voting democrat, but until then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 9, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> Hmm, are we that close to fusion power already?


We harnessed fusion power in 1970


----------



## c-no (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm in the same boat as RetardedCat so I'll quote them to sum it up.


RetardedCat said:


> Never been an atheist and never really tried to convert anyone so this is all basic suggestions I guess:
> Read religious texts and books about religion.
> Otherwise, if you don't mind human interaction and care about the ceremonial aspects, go to your local church and talk to the priest/preacher/pastor and the people out there. You might encounter someone who was like you at some point and they could guide you more personally (and you'll make a friend too so that's nice).


As an added part to it: reading the text can be a bit of a gamble. If you wanted to seek the Christian God, reading the Old Testament will likely turn you away. As a guy that pretty much called himself a Christian, I'm oddly not turned away by the stuff in the Old Testament but then again, I'm a bit of an asshole in thinking part of humanity can be detestable enough that one would wish for a meteor to kill off people. But on that same note, part of the problem with any religious text is that it's all open to interpretation, especially when you got other factors such as languages.

Ceremonial aspects could also turn one away. And the local church near home could no doubt differ in its nature compared to a church two miles away in the opposite direction.

I'll also bring up what some have said and take up some philosophy. A few old European philosophers tried to dwell on the nature and/or existence of God or a god. And as someone that wasted his time on philosophy, I say it should try and help guide one to a truth though in all honesty, philosophy can end up sounding like some big-brained shit that came from smoking a few joints.



CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Well, that's kind of hard. What I would do, if you don't believe in a higher power, is take various philosophies and lessons and ideas from different schools of thought and learn from each. It's kind of what I do, and it works so far. The Bible, Buddhist teachings, The Taoteching, stuff like that. Good ideas and good lessons, but you can kind of pick and choose those you think are helpful and disregard the more radical ones if you want.
> But, I have heard it said that "God" doesn't need to be a deity. This sounds strange, but let me try to explain. "God" can be anything that gives you meaning and something to hold yourself to. Something to give you direction in life and something that brings you peace of mind. This was from an alcoholic, so take it as you will. A goal, a cause, an ideology that isn't inherently religious, any of those could provide a path for you to follow.
> I guess it depends what you want from faith. And it really is different for everyone. I know hardcore Christians who don't like the church and believe that God is meant to be more personal, or ones who think that the Bible passages most worth reading are the ones in red, for example.
> I don't know if that helps or even makes sense, but that's my two cents.


Far as the concept of "God" goes, there were some philosophers and individuals that believe God wasn't just some guy on a cloud in some Paradise. Forgotten the name of one of the philosophers but he and likely a few others believed God was the world or even the universe itself. If OP wants to seek God, OP should look up a few philosophers and religions, not just sticking to one but to seeing as how others view things that are greater than the whole of humanity.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 10, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> What confuses me is that if you are a godless heathen, then why do you oppose the Democratic party, the party of secularism? The solution to stopping the SJW madness is for society to become Christian again.






Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Uhh op... this is rather fallacious thinking, from my point of view.
> 
> You're unhappy with humanity for whatever reason, understandable.
> 
> ...



God must be good by definition so people seem to skip the possibility of god just being evil.


----------



## Dafrunk89 (Jul 11, 2019)

My point of view is very Christian one, so that's where I'll be coming from. For me it has been very important to not only read the gospels, but to study and think about the nature of Jesus Christ. No reason to rush into dogma and denominations to confuse you further right now. If I had to suggest a particular gospel, perhaps start with John, but it doesn't matter that much. Also, pray. Pray for God to teach you and to lead you to truth. No reason to try and put up a performance, pray as you are, with all your confusion and even unbelief. I'll pray for you too. I'm open for PMs if OP or someone else wants to talk.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 11, 2019)

Piggybacking off of what others have said about studying the nature of God, numerous interpretations have such radically different conclusions inherent to them that the only way to draw from them is basically to read a detailed summary on all of them as well as the circumstances and people which spawned them. John Calvin, John wesley, Martin Luther and St. Augustus each have varying degrees of differences when it comes to God and his nature and getting a study bible from any of their inspired sects will wildly influence your understanding of the text and this challenge comes just from "mainstream" protestant and catholic sources.


----------



## saisegeha (Jul 15, 2019)

The concept of "God" is the sense of higher spirituality and reaching for a greater state of consciousness and being. You either understand and feel this concept or you don't. It surfaces in every great civilization throughout the ages in numerous different religions. Organized religion is just a blueprint for making average people behave in a way that advances civilization to a level where that pursuit, be it art, music or technology
becomes possible instead of everyone behaving like animals to survive.

The concept of "divine" does not have to literally be the abrahamic god or any other god. I see it in late medieval Christian paintings & architecture, I can see it in something completely areligious. It's the essence of a soul being imprinted on and displayed on something materialistic so it can permeate into physical reality.

I don't know if this is what you were looking for, but reminding myself of those things here and there but also practicing stoicism helps me to believe in God, I don't need a religion to go along with it. It's a nice way to live because you neither get into arguments with religious nor atheistic people.


----------

